# Score one for the dad...



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

Saw this one today....

Dad Hits Teacher With Baseball Bat After 'Inappropriate' Texts Sent To Daughter


I would have done the same thing or worse and I am glad to see that they will not charge the father.

The bottom of the page has more information about other teachers, and a surprising percentage of them are women. Is this just because we consider that more "scandlous?" More newsworthy? 

The one thing I am most surprised by is the fact that these people not only put someone younger at risk they also risked their own careers.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe he just went over to ask for the daughter's hand in marriage.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think we need to see the texts. The fact that he went over to talk to the father leaves a question in my mind.


----------

